# Burstner Winterization - T star 680



## 96226 (Sep 8, 2005)

We have started motor caravanning again after a break of 15 years - the last van we had was a relatively simple affair and winterisation essentially meant draining down tanks and pipework. which involved opening taps and drains and emptying the thetford head tank. Our new van has the toilet head tank connected to the fresh watrer supply - I have read in MMM that there is an antifreeze recommended for Thetford units - Is this applicable to a system which takes its water from the fresh water pumped system? If not are there any bright ideas as to how to manage the loo through Dec to Feb? We had hoped to use the van for days out through the winter.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

There are two types of Thetford, one with a 'header' tank (advantage, if you are so inclined, that you can add the pink stuff to the tank), and one that has flush fed directly from the domestic fresh water tank under pump pressure (there is no header).

In winter, if out of use I've always drained the former down - but worked on the principle that when it is in use, the interior is warm enough to avoid frost problems, and filled the header and used it.

For the latter, winterisation is achieved by draining the domestic fresh water tank, which you would do anyway, and this will resolve the Thetford issue. Again, in use, I simply fill the domestic tank and assume the occupation of the van will keep the water tank frost free (though this applies to an inboard tank - which yours will be?). Drain down once home and standing.

You can buy potable antifreeze - the only stuff viable in this situation, but since it would have to go in the domestic water tank and be evident in all water use, I don't fancy this at all.

In this country, I have never suffered frost damage with water in the sytem whilst in use (though this is no guarantee). The worst I ever had was an A/S Symphony used in February at -10C. The fresh and waste tanks (both outboard) froze, but leaving the water heater on permanently (from prior to freeze-up) avoided any damage. (We had a fan heater permanently on overnight).

It took three days before I could drain the waste though!


----------

